# exploding oven door!!!!



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

I've trawled all the Autosleeper posts and no-one has said anything about this so I guess it's unusual :roll: 

But I just went out to fetch something from the Duetto parked in the drive to discover the outer glass door of the oven has shattered  (Inner door intact)

Can't think why. No one was near it, nothing on, not even very warm outside ( :roll: ) last used the van for hols 3 weeks ago and no problems. Don't even use the flipping thing very often (hols are meant to be a break from the oven!)

Good job it was safety glass too, it was all over the floor.

Only had the van 3 years from new. Question coming...

What on earth do we do now? 

I reckon we'll be phoning Autosleeper to find out how to have it replaced. Does insurance cover this sort of thing? Is it likely to be expensive?

I just want a bit of moral support I guess. My lovely van....


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, glass does that. It will have been caused by a shoch at some time in its life. The shock could have been physical; something hitting it, or it can be thermal; fast change in temperature. It is annoying and will possibly not be covered by insurance.
The problem is that the worst material to use in the construction of an oven is glass, but consumers expect it.
The only place for a matching glass panel will be the manufaturers. My advice would be to replace it with a sheet of powder coated steel. 
Fortunately, as you say, they are made from tempered glass and do not pose any danger when they do break.
Gerry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ouch ! Look on the bright side- it could have happened when you were in the van.

I'm sure I've read on MHF of this happening before though can't remember what kind of van.

I'd contact the oven makers and at least let them know in case there is something faulty and it happens with others- not a good thing if animals or children are close.

LeisureSpares will have a replacement door if you have to buy one.

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/

G


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, I was sitting in the van with the two dogs lying on the floor in front of the oven when there was a big bang and the glass grill door exploded all over us! We hadn't been using the grill at all that trip. The van was only a year old and it was replaced under warranty but, as always, the dealer had never heard of that happening!
Ros


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

GerryD said:


> My advice would be to replace it with a sheet of powder coated steel.


I'm beginning to think you're right 8O

I hope you and the dogs were OK Ros. We were indeed lucky that no-one was around at the time, just a big shock to find glass all over the floor :roll:

And thanks to Grizzly for the link to Leisure Spares. We're not the types who knit things themselves from fusewire (or however these folk create something out of nothing :roll: ) so this could be very useful.

Just looking for the eeeeesy life :wink: :wink: :wink:

Will let you know how we get on.


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

We've just been onto Leisure Spares and ordered a new door for ~£90. Alas it will be 6 weeks but we can live without an oven door for our next couple of trips. It's more often used to transport the small Foreman grill which I do use a fair bit for steaks, fish etc anyway.

Thanks for your help guys. Another learning experience :roll:


----------



## sailer670 (May 1, 2005)

*oven door exploding*

Sorry to hear you had the same problem as myself and have just found several reports now of this recently occurring! 
Perhaps a deputation to Auto sleepers or Spinflo should be made. We were driving when the fault occurred, it would seem that the glass is not suitable for the use?
Perhaps I should have asked to speak to someone in authority when I rang Spinlo.

Good luck anyway and thanks for your report I see that "I AM NOT ALONE" :roll:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

It happen to our SMEV grill whilst we were sitting next to it eating
It hadn't been used for a couple of days but Highbridge had renewed one hinge a few weeks earlier.
As with this tempered glass.\it broke into a thousand peices and resulted in changed underpants :roll: 
Told Highbridge about it ( grill, not underpants :lol: ) and they shrugged their shoulders and sent a new one


----------

